# Jewelry cabinet



## MPeach (Feb 1, 2013)

Solid walnut and walnut burl veneer jewelry cabinet. 15" wide 34" high and 5 1/4" deep. With 4 African Blackwood plugs. 2 ring shelves 2 watch/bracelet shelves and 2 brass carousel necklace hangers.

[attachment=17621]


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful cabinet- can we see the inside???


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2013)

Drop-dead gorgeous. But we need more pics. you're dealing with addicts here not window shoppers.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. Absolutely beautiful! Very very nicely done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 1, 2013)

How did you do that on a lathe ?? 
Beautiful beautiful piece - I agree with the others though - that deserves more pics to drool over.
Scott


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 1, 2013)

That is most stunning. Reminds me of a futuristic world totem pole tapestry. It's like a potato chip. You can't look at it just once.


----------



## MPeach (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful cabinet- can we see the inside???



I have sub par computer skills says I need to rename other photos tried and obviously failed

[attachment=17628]


----------



## MPeach (Feb 1, 2013)

MPeach said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful cabinet- can we see the inside???
> ...



2nd pic

[attachment=17629]


----------



## MPeach (Feb 1, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> How did you do that on a lathe ??
> Beautiful beautiful piece - I agree with the others though - that deserves more pics to drool over.
> Scott



Love making everything. As long as its made out of wood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2013)

MPeach said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > How did you do that on a lathe ??
> ...



I see a cat in the burl-shows how addicted I am. Nice idea- beautiful wood and wonderful execution.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't worry Mike you're doing great with the pics. All you need to do is insert them. I've been doing it for you but will show you how later. Magnificent work.


----------



## jpr (Feb 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> MPeach said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...





I was looking at this and thinking I see faces. Cat on top and looks almost like an eagle on the lower section.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2013)

jpr said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > MPeach said:
> ...



You are sick as the rest of us- welcome to the asylum!!!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow that is definitely a stunner!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2013)

The book match on that burl is just stunning, a beautiful piece of work.  Very well done.


----------

